# POWERBALL



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2016)

Did you get your tickets yet?

and if you hit for the $450 Million, will you quit work that instance?

myself, I wouldn't even bother wasting the time to call my employer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

i was going to stop and buy one on the way home.    

No I wouldn't quit...health insurance for the whole fam is through my work, but I would plan the biggest most expensive bad ass vacation that very same day.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

With that kind of money you could afford private insurance


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I've always thought it would be fun if you won that kind of money to actually go back to work but then just be a total dickhead especially clients and see how long it takes to Get canned


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

lump sum or installments????   installments ultimately gets you more of the $$ but for me being at the mercy of the State of IL to send you that money over the years is a risky venture.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> lump sum or installments????


Lump sum. I don't trust the government.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 6, 2016)

Definitely lump sum.  I would continue to work...might give considerably less of a shit about work though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

LS and I would defin quit work


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Lump sum. I don't trust the government.


^^^^. This.

You people that think you'll still work are not thinking clearly.

With $450 million prize, lump sum cash option is $225 Million.  After taxes, you'll bring home about $120 million.

If you invest $120 Million and achieve a modest 5% return, that gives you $6 million per year in interest alone.  That is $500,000 per month without touching your money.

No way in hell would anyone work after having that come in.  Even if I tried, the first time I had a food craving for something, I'd throw my hands up and say F&amp;*# this, I'm outta here, and go get a snack.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 6, 2016)

LS and I would def quit.  Where's the EB Powerball pool?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

do your states allow for anonymous winners to keep the prying eyes and such away?  winning something that big I would rather not have my name splashed all over the papers/news.  But in IL even if you decided not attend all the press functions they do not allow for anonymity and will puclish your name...so I have read somewhere


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2016)

WV does not allow you to stay anonymous either, however I have a friend who is an attorney (I know) and he said that you can create an LLC or other entity to claim the prize under.

Anyone with a computer could search the secretary of states office to see who the officers of that company are, but it at least adds a layer of coverage.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2016)

I believe that part of the lottery agreement is that you agree to let them use your name and image for publicity purposes.  It goes with the territory.

Realistically, as far as work is concerned, I'd probably help with transitioning out rather than just be a dick and leave co-workers in a lurch, but I wouldn't just stay on.

I think I'd find something to "work" at but it would be at my discretion and on my terms.  With a net of 100 miliion I wouldn't be that concerned about stayin at work for the health care benefits.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

can't forget first and foremost a healthy donation to keep eb.com running for awhile.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

^^^^That....and an Alaskan cruise ship vacation with some of my EB friends here, all expenses on me.

I do have good intentions. That is why I will never win it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

hell even winning a MIL or one of the lesser prizes would be amazing.


----------



## P-E (Jan 6, 2016)

I think I'd buy a lot of beer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd be willing to pay the estate tax so I could take the money with me to NZ.


----------



## P-E (Jan 7, 2016)

The jackpot is now expected to be the largest in US history with no winner last night which is still more money than I could ever spend.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 7, 2016)

I get another chance then.  I forgot to buy tickets last night.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 7, 2016)

$675 Million or more by Saturday.

That's a lot of Jack.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2016)

I could get me a senator or two with

that kind of money!

Or, more likely:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2016)

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$4


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 7, 2016)

^ I used to love that show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> ^ I used to love that show.


we have like 3 seasons on DVD.  minisnick loves the show too


----------



## goodal (Jan 7, 2016)

&lt;&lt; has never bought one, but don't think he hasn't thought about it the last week or so...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2016)

There is no lottery out here on the islands, so I didn't even know about the jackpot until somebody posted here. If I won that I might actually be able to buy a house here...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 8, 2016)

https://youtu.be/R6EHIi7vZg8


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 9, 2016)

We have a lotto pool at work. I usually don't buy tickets on my own. But, this time I'm getting extra tickets for tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder, I need to go get a couple!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2016)

I rarely buy tickets since I figure I get the same financial benefit if I just set the money on fire.  Having said that, I went ahead and threw away $10 on tickets for this one.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

Its fun to dream once in a while!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Its fun to dream once in a while!


True.  I'll have to drag out the latest Trade-A-Plane and see what a late model Bonanza is selling for.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

What time they announce this shit? Im ready to go clean out my desk, saw a few ranches for sale for $8.2 million that look nice..


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

Well back to plan b


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2016)

Did anyone win


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2016)

No.  Supposed to go up to $1.3 billion next drawing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2016)

Might be worth it to start buying a ticket then. Anything less than $1B is chump change


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Might be worth it to start buying a ticket then. Anything less than $1B is chump change


If you win, you could run for president. All you will have to do is troll and spam the media and people will love you. (kinda like here)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 10, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> If you win, you could run for president. All you will have to do is troll and spam the media and people will love you. (kinda like here)


This!


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 11, 2016)

When is the next drawing?  I still haven't bought any tickets.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 11, 2016)

Wednesday I believe.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> When is the next drawing?  I still haven't bought any tickets.


Don't bother buying one. Save your money because I plan on winning.


----------



## goodal (Jan 11, 2016)

I ran the numbers on what the poor jerk that wins this thing will get after all is said and done.  If the website I saw was correct, the Fed gets 25% off the top of the TOTAL jackpot THEN they take 39.6% + whatever your state takes out.  SOOOO, if I were to play and win and took the cash option out of $1.3 Billion I would only take home $261 million and change.  I could still retire a bit early, but Uncle Sam really likes the fools that play the lottery.  No offense.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2016)

I think I've played powerball about a dozen times in my life.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2016)

The ladies in the neighborhood started a pool.  I think they've collected $100 for Wednesday's drawing.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

You always should get into a pool with a bunch of ladies.      But that is a different type of pool.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

I bought 3 tix, will buy 3 more, but my youngest kid we have nicknamed "Mr Papageorgio" (From Vegas Vacation) he is always lucky so I am letting him pick the numbers this time..

If I win a billion I will take the annuitized version.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2016)

goodal said:


> I ran the numbers on what the poor jerk that wins this thing will get after all is said and done.  If the website I saw was correct, the Fed gets 25% off the top of the TOTAL jackpot THEN they take 39.6% + whatever your state takes out.  SOOOO, if I were to play and win and took the cash option out of $1.3 Billion I would only take home $261 million and change.  I could still retire a bit early, but Uncle Sam really likes the fools that play the lottery.  No offense.


IMHO "only" and $261M do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> IMHO "only" and $261M do not belong in the same sentence.


Agreed.  Almost all of us won't earn 10% of that in our lifetime.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure what site you used but I'm looking at $526,528,080.00.


----------



## P-E (Jan 11, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not sure what site you used but I'm looking at $526,528,080.00.


I'll take either.


----------



## goodal (Jan 11, 2016)

It was the kindest form of fool.  I don't rememeber which site and it was the first time i had heard of the extra 25%.  Just doing my best to pass along misinformation...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 11, 2016)

Um, I'll take winning the lotto for a quarter of a mil please!

Seriously, with the odds, I'd be happy winning a few thousand and up.

I wish we would win the big prize with the lotto pool at work...we would all quit, too...the whole lot of us working at this site! Maybe start our own company?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe we should start our own lottery pool...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

Take home after taxes on the cash option should be around $500M

I'll take cash option.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

I will be happy with "only" a million.

That would take away the family dilemma. Will pay off the mortgage, my kids student loans, mine, and that is it. Will keep working though. I am sure my wife will take care of the reminder of the money in no time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 11, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> I will be happy with "only" a million.
> 
> That would take away the family dilemma. Will pay off the mortgage, my kids student loans, mine, and that is it. Will keep working though.* I am sure my wife will take care of the reminder of the money in no time.*


That is all too true.


----------



## P-E (Jan 11, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> That is all too true.


Yup at least half.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 12, 2016)

From his response, looks like he's an EB member:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/hookers-cocaine-man-hilarious-response-powerball-question-article-1.2490797


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> From his response, looks like he's an EB member:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/hookers-cocaine-man-hilarious-response-powerball-question-article-1.2490797


I thought Matt was in NYC buying tickets.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

What? No bacon?


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> What? No bacon?


That goes without saying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2016)

Bacon is always implied when you order hookers and blow.  Anyone who says otherwise is selling shit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Bacon is always implied when you order hookers and blow.  Anyone who says otherwise is selling shit.


Yep, turkey bacon!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm in to win.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

I was feeling lucky so I went ahead and put a down payment on a small ranch in Montana


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep, turkey bacon!


Turkey bacon is _*NEVER*_ an option. Please deposit your man-card on the way out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2016)

Fox, we can't be friends any more.  I just don't need that kind of negativity in my life.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, I'm still broke.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 14, 2016)

Melbourne....freaking Melbourne. That is the closest I will ever be from that amount of money.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 14, 2016)

I won!

But just like Snick it was $4.  Someone from my town won $50k though.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah, I got one number out of my five quick picks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 14, 2016)

I got a rock.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2016)

got 1 number on each of my 2 tickets but no powerball number match so they were losers.  Not sure how the work pool tickets went though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 14, 2016)

Nothing....nada....not even close


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

4 bucks here,for my personal purchase￼

So at work we all put in $20 and bought a total of 450 tickets, and while I haven't personally gone through the numbers I believe (I was told) we won 50 bucks, guess I'll just go back to this working for a living thing


----------

